# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  مشکل با پلاگین EPIC در eclipse

## ali.fed

دوستان سلام.بنده همنطور که سایت سازنده راهنمایی کرده بود عمل کردم هم جاوا و هم اکتیو رو نصب دارم ولی بعد از دریافت پلاگین و آپدیت کردن اون توسط خود eclipse و قتی پروژ جدید باز میکنم و بعد یه پرل فایل وکد رو که مینویسم و میخوام اجراش کنم خطای لانچ میده بینید :
لطفا ًراهنمایی کنید

----------


## abazzi

دوست عزیز فقط کافی زمانی که فایل رو ایجاد می کنی ‍\سوندش رو هم بده مثلا در بالا باید اسم فایلو a.plبدی نه a

----------

